# iOS 14.2 beta et Homekit sur 4G



## FDM77 (30 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai installé sur mon iPhone la version beta IOS14.2 beta 
Tous mes accessoire Homekit *via mon réseau local* fonctionnent parfaitement et sont accessible sur l'iphone

Quand je switch *sur le réseau cellulaire* une partie de mes accessoires ne sont plus accessibles.
Les ampoules et interrupteurs HUE, caméra Netatmo ne sont plus accessibles

Par contre : Les accessoires Elgato, Koogeek et l'AppleTV fonctionnent tres bien en 4G


Y a t'il d'autre personnes qui sont dans cette situation, quand pensez vous ?


----------



## Moutaille (30 Septembre 2020)

FDM77 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> J'ai installé sur mon iPhone la version beta IOS14.2 beta
> Tous mes accessoire Homekit *via mon réseau local* fonctionnent parfaitement et sont accessible sur l'iphone
> ...


Bonjour,
Cela ne peut pas venir du fait que les applications constructeurs ne sont pas encore optimisées pour iOS 14.2?


----------



## FDM77 (30 Septembre 2020)

Oui peut être mais si c'est le cas ça fait un peut tache pour une société comme Phiipps ou même netatmo


----------



## FDM77 (10 Octobre 2020)

FDM77 a dit:


> Oui peut être mais si c'est le cas ça fait un peut tache pour une société comme Phiipps ou même netatmo


Mon problème est résolu, j'ai du simplement me retirer de l'appleTV en retirant mes ID iCloud et de refaire la manipulation. Des lors l'AppleTV à demandé à mon iPhone de s'appairer avec lui via le Bluetooth. Tout est donc redevenu normal.


----------



## Charlesss (20 Février 2021)

FDM77 a dit:


> Mon problème est résolu, j'ai du simplement me retirer de l'appleTV en retirant mes ID iCloud et de refaire la manipulation. Des lors l'AppleTV à demandé à mon iPhone de s'appairer avec lui via le Bluetooth. Tout est donc redevenu normal.


Bonjour,

juste j’ai le même souci. Je viens d’installer une netatmo présence, elle fonctionne parfaitement dans l’application Maison quand je suis en wifi mais dès lors que je passe en 4g ça indique caméra non accessible. Que faire ?

cdt


----------



## Moutaille (20 Février 2021)

Charlesss a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> juste j’ai le même souci. Je viens d’installer une netatmo présence, elle fonctionne parfaitement dans l’application Maison quand je suis en wifi mais dès lors que je passe en 4g ça indique caméra non accessible. Que faire ?
> 
> cdt


On est bien d’accord que tu as un concentrateur ?


----------



## Charlesss (20 Février 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> On est bien d’accord que tu as un concentrateur ?


Merci pour votre réponse. J’ai juste installé la caméra, sur l’application netatmo Security ça fonctionne même en 4g, sur Maison non. Je n’ai aucune autre installation que la caméra et mon iPhone. Je dois installer autre chose ?


----------



## Moutaille (20 Février 2021)

Lorsque tu veux utiliser tes accessoires ( interrupteurs, caméras, lumières....) hors de chez toi, il te faut un concentrateur: un iPad, une Apple TV ou un HomePod (mini ou non). Avec l’un de ces appareils connectés chez toi tu auras accès à tous tes accessoires même hors de chez toi.


----------



## Charlesss (20 Février 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Lorsque tu veux utiliser tes accessoires ( interrupteurs, caméras, lumières....) hors de chez toi, il te faut un concentrateur: un iPad, une Apple TV ou un HomePod (mini ou non). Avec l’un de ces appareils connectés chez toi tu auras accès à tous tes accessoires même hors de chez toi.
> 
> 
> Moutaille a dit:
> ...


----------



## Moutaille (20 Février 2021)

L’intérêt du concentrateur c’est d’éviter que tes données donc flux de cameras etc... passent par des serveurs tiers avant d’arriver sur ton iPhone. 
Apres on va pas se mentir, le HomePod mini a un tarif aussi agressif justement pour tenter de percer les foyers et donc servir pour HomeKit mais en étant moins intrusif que Google ou Amazon !!


----------

